# More proof of biological origins of behavioral health illnesses



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

(From Dr. Leland Heller's site







www.biologicalunhappiness.com1) Abilify (aripiprazole), a new antipsychotic, can replace Risperdal (risperidone) for many borderlines experiencing severe dysphoria (anxiety, rage, depression and despair). 60% have no side effects, and when it works it generally works within 3 hours. Many get just as sedated as they do with Risperdal. In that case I prefer Risperdal because Risperdal always works, and Abilify (aripiprazole) doesnï¿½t always work.2) In his wonderful new book "Where God Lives," Dr. Melvin Morse reports that many researchers, particularly at the University of California, San Diego, have discovered the part of the brain that is attached to God and the Universe. Itï¿½s above the right temporal lobe in the Sylvian Fissure. *When an individual with the BPD has a dysphoric spell, itï¿½s a seizure that temporarily cuts the person off from God and spirit. This is why the borderline can act antisocially when dysphoric and feel so much remorse afterwards.* 3) The medical research has shown additional evidence of the medical nature of the BPD.


----------

